# And I'm Supposed to Believe This B*** S**t!



## maplebeez (Aug 11, 2017)

My sister calls to tell me she won't be coming to my home this year for Thanksgiving, because of my gluten-intolerance. She said she refuses to eat a gluten-free Thanksgiving dinner & made sure to let me know other family members won't be coming either, for that reason. How stupid does she think I am?  Roast turkey, mashed potatoes, sweet potatoes, cranberries, green beans, corn, carrots & green salad are all gluten-free. I can make bread stuffing (just can't eat it) & she's quite capable of making it, herself. When I host Thanksgiving, I don't bake but instead order rolls, cookies & other special treats from a neighborhood bakery. So nobody's being deprived. Sounds like she's gotten a better offer from her BFF who wants me at her house, for kitchen duty!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 11, 2017)

I'd tell her to enjoy her Thanksgiving wherever she'll be and let it go.    She's the loser.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 11, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> I'd tell her to enjoy her Thanksgiving wherever she'll be and let it go.    She's the loser.


  Well said!!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 11, 2017)

She's your sister so which is it?
#1 She's dumb as hell.
or
#2 There's another reason she's not coming.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 11, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> I'd tell her to enjoy her Thanksgiving wherever she'll be and let it go.    She's the loser.


I agree. Is she the type of person who enjoys sticking it to others? If so, I wouldn't give her the satisfaction of acting perturbed. Do you have other family who will share Thanksgiving with you? Does she "speak" for them?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 11, 2017)

I also am gluten free intolerant. Your diet is no excuse. I've been to many Thanksgiving dinners and have always found something to eat. I certainly wouldn't miss having her there with that attitude. Are you close enough to the other family members she spoke to? Maybe you could call them and explain that your diet is not the problem.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 11, 2017)

I could use some nasty  vocabulary  to describe your sister  but, being the gentleman that I am.  I won't.

I'll just give  you my friendly advice;  Enjoy your dinner  without her.  Bon Appetite.


----------



## Iam (Aug 11, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I could use some nasty  vocabulary  to describe your sister  but, being the gentleman that I am.  I won't.
> 
> I'll just give  you my friendly advice;  Enjoy your dinner  without her.  Bon Appetite.


Hear, here!


----------



## dollie (Aug 11, 2017)

ditto


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 11, 2017)

Your sister sounds like my daughter's mother-in-law. My Daughter does a lot of the Holiday dinners and she found out about a year ago that she has to eat only Gluten free food. When the Holidays come her Mother-in-law complains the whole time that my daughter has the normal dinner for everyone and some gluten free food for herself or anyone else that wants it. This Thanksgiving one of my grandson's brought his girlfriend to dinner and my daughter prepared a Vegan meal for her because that's all she will eat. Her Mother-in-law complained throughout the entire dinner and said that they could give up their problems with certain food for one day and not cause confusion.  My advice to you would be have a wonderful dinner without your sister. She doesn't deserve enjoying your company.


----------



## jujube (Aug 11, 2017)

Sounds like you ducked a bullet this year.  The turkey won't be showing up.......


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2017)

maplebeez said:


> My sister calls to tell me she won't be coming to my home this year for Thanksgiving, because of my gluten-intolerance. She said she refuses to eat a gluten-free Thanksgiving dinner & made sure to let me know other family members won't be coming either, for that reason. How stupid does she think I am?  Roast turkey, mashed potatoes, sweet potatoes, cranberries, green beans, corn, carrots & green salad are all gluten-free. I can make bread stuffing (just can't eat it) & she's quite capable of making it, herself. When I host Thanksgiving, I don't bake but instead order rolls, cookies & other special treats from a neighborhood bakery. So nobody's being deprived. Sounds like she's gotten a better offer from her BFF who wants me at her house, for kitchen duty!



It sounds like she's just looking for an excuse not to come and wants to blame it on you.  Didn't you have trouble before with your sister and her BFF wanting you to come on a trip with them because a certain amount in the group would save her BFF some money?  No matter who is behind it, your sister or her BFF, I suggest that you go on with your dinner and let her do whatever she wants.  

If she doesn't come over, do you have other relatives who will be there to enjoy your dinner?  If so, forget about your sister, why ruin your holiday to please her whims?


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 12, 2017)

A wise saying:
[FONT=&quot]" Fate chooses our relatives, we choose our friends."
[/FONT]:wave:


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 13, 2017)

It sounds like she's looking for an excuse not to come and is using that for her excuse. If that is the way she is, I would be glad she's not coming.


----------



## twilightzone (Aug 13, 2017)

Vega_Lyra said:


> A wise saying:
> " Fate chooses our relatives, we choose our friends."
> :wave:


I would go a step farther, at least when it comes to semantics. My chosen family is my true family. There is little overlap between my true family and my biofamily.


----------



## Trade (Aug 14, 2017)

I don't even know what "gluten free" means. I've heard the term but never looked into it. Don't plan to either. If it tastes good, I eat it. If it doesn't taste good, but I'm hungry enough, I still eat it.


----------

